# [Closed!] Meteor Shower + Celeste!



## Snowifer (Apr 23, 2020)

Closed! Thanks everyone!
My island Sfienrow has a meteor shower tonight! Celeste is trapped right of the airport. I also have a pile of stuff outside the airport that is free to go to a good home. Some parts are currently under construction so some places are a little messy.

Leif is also here with roses, mums, holly bushes and azalea bushes.

Tips are not required, but are appreciated. I'm currently looking for black lilies and if you could water my flowers, that would be very appreciated. Just the ones in fences and near the airport.
I'm also looking for instruments, cafe stuff, and kitchen stuff.
Even just cataloging would be great!

Comment for the dodo code! I will DM it to you when there's space. Gonna keep it to 3 people at a time.


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I stop by ?


----------



## kookey (Apr 23, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## poppypeach (Apr 23, 2020)

Hii I'd like to visit!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 23, 2020)

There's an open spot!


----------



## eremurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Interested if you're still taking guests!


----------



## mintellect (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd like to come too!


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d love to come please


----------



## Nia (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to drop by!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 23, 2020)

May I come over please


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 23, 2020)

Would love to come!! I'm Konomi from Dango Island! ^-^


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey I'd love to come! I have a saxophone I can tip


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 23, 2020)

could i come over? c:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> My island Sfienrow has a meteor shower tonight! Celeste is trapped right of the airport. I also have a pile of stuff outside the airport that is free to go to a good home. Some parts are currently under construction so some places are a little messy.
> 
> Leif is also here with roses, mums, holly bushes and azalea bushes.
> 
> ...


I do happen to have some extra kitchen stuff clogging my storage,


----------



## GalaxyCollision (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi,  if you're still open, I'd like to stop by.

I can bring some kitchen stuff to catalog.  I'll see if I have some dupes/recipes.


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 23, 2020)

jrenee7 said:


> Hi,  if you're still open, I'd like to stop by.
> 
> I can bring some kitchen stuff to catalog.  I'll see if I have some dupes/recipes.



I am! I'll let you know when there's a slot for you.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## swagdra (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 24, 2020)

Open space! bump!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 24, 2020)

I’d like to come! I’ll bring an alto sax


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I swing by when there's room?


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 24, 2020)

Any last calls? Gonna end the line soon.


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## pinkrosiekitty (Apr 24, 2020)

If its still open I would like to come please


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd totally join again lol if theres no one else wanting to


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 24, 2020)

Jokesie said:


> I'd totally join again lol if theres no one else wanting to


If you want to? I guess?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Closed! If anyone commented but didn't get to visit or wants to come again, DM me! I'll be online for a few more minutes.


----------

